# Back (tail) lights off



## Calgaryx (Jan 9, 2020)

Hello...I need some help please.
I have Nissan Rogue 2015 with remote starter. When I bought a car remote starter was installed by dealer.
Recently I noticed when I start car using remote starter front lights will turn on but back (tail) lights stay off.

I like to have light remaining on as well so that I can get a confirmation that it is running from far away. 
Many time I remote start my car, and I have no idea if it is running. Many time It did not run when I get close to it.

Here is more info. If headlights is in this position (off) when I start car using remote starter front lights will turn on but back (tail) lights stay off. Please see picture bellow.











If headlights is in this position (on) when i start car using remote starter front and back lights will turn on.
Please see picture bellow.









Thank you.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

If you read your owner's manual all will be clear.


----------



## Calgaryx (Jan 9, 2020)

quadraria10 said:


> If you read your owner's manual all will be clear.


I did. But i could not find anything about. If you know what problem is could you help me please?
Thanks


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)




----------



## Calgaryx (Jan 9, 2020)

Thanks for trying to help me. 
I saw that video before i asked for help on this forum. Like i said in my previous post. Before when i start my car using remote starter front and tail lights will turn on. Few weeks ago I noticed only front lights will turn on, while tail lights stays off. But it will turn on if i start manually using a key.


----------



## greg9x (Feb 7, 2019)

If it worked that way before, then must be a function of the remote start the dealer put in (maybe an after market system). Your have to find it if that's the case.

I have factory installed remote start and it doesn't turn lights on.

As poster was trying to point out... With lights off the rear lights shouldn't come on, maybe daytime running lights why you see the front lights on ?

The middle position is parking lights which would turn the rear lights on, but since you don't have Auto light system you shouldn't be leaving your parking lights on when shut the car off... They is Auto of after a period of time if leave them on, but wouldn't rely on that it else going to have a dead battery.


----------

